# Chuck's and Chick's



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2006)

Just put on two 8.5lb Chuck Roasts and 4 Chickens for an order for a Super Bowl party.  They're getting Pulled Pork as well, but that is already vacuum sealed and frozen!  That works out great for me!  Chuck's are rubbed with Wolfe Rub and the Chick's are naked for now.  The Chick's will be dressed later with Wolfe Rub and SBR's after they're shredded for pulled chicken.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2006)

Larry, you should also post the addresses to these partys you cater to, this way we can go and crash them!


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, you should also post the addresses to these partys you cater to, this way we can go and crash them!



You can take the guy outta Lawn Guy Land, but ya cant take the Lawn Guy Land outta the guy  lol   [-X  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2006)

Here we are right around 5 hours into the cook.  The chickens are ready to pull off and the chuck is at 150*.  I'll foil them at 165* and cook until internal temp is at 200*-205*.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking good Larry, how about bringing some of that pulled chicken to 203 Ridge St, Charlottesville VA on Sunday.  They guys and I would realy like that with our Super Bowl party.   :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 4, 2006)

Great looking cook once again Larry, I think you've got that Gator tamed.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Looking good Larry, how about bringing some of that pulled chicken to 203 Ridge St, Charlottesville VA on Sunday.  They guys and I would realy like that with our Super Bowl party.   :!:



Bill, 
    Had you given me more notice, I would have been happy to make some for you guys!!  Ain't nothing like helping the men and women who help us!!



			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> Great looking cook once again Larry, I think you've got that Gator tamed.



Yeah Bruce, if I could only get LuLu to grow I'd have it made!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2006)

Chicken is done, seasoned with Wolfe Rub and SBR's and is chiliing waiting to be vac sealed.  Chucks are foiled and it'll be a while till they are done.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Feb 4, 2006)

i want to see pics of that chuck pulled and/or chopped

mine never come out to the "pulled beef" that i expect
i cook mine like a butt foiling at 160* and pulling at 205*

 :badgrin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2006)

Chuck's are done!  Foiled around 160* and cooked until internal temp was around 208*.  They pulled very easily and were very moist.  Seasoned with a bit more Wolfe Rub and it's chilling now waiting to go into vacuum bags!  The flavor is outstanding, I'm keeping some of this for ME!


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2006)

Larry

I haven't done a chuck yet. But your pics have moved it near the top of my to-do list. How long did those two eight pounders take and what was Lulu's temp? Thanks.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2006)

damn Larry, looks so much like pork!  How beefy is the flavor?  does it dry out quicker  than pork?


----------



## john pen (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks like a chuck will be my next "adventure"...


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Chuck's are done!  Foiled around 160* and cooked until internal temp was around 208*.  They pulled very easily and were very moist.  Seasoned with a bit more Wolfe Rub and it's chilling now waiting to go into vacuum bags!  The flavor is outstanding, I'm keeping some of this for ME!
> 
> WOW , Larry that all looks great , you did a good job there !! I would swear those Chucks were pulled pork, bte they tasted great .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> damn Larry, looks so much like pork!  How beefy is the flavor?  does it dry out quicker  than pork?




Cappy, 
       You definitely know it's beef.  The texture is far different than pulled pork.  Chuck's have a stringy texture and are not near as moist as butts.  You definitely need to foil these around 165* and keep about 80% of the rendered juices/fat.  Otherwise they would be quite dry.  But once you pull and mix in most of the remaining juices, it's awesome!



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Larry
> 
> I haven't done a chuck yet. But your pics have moved it near the top of my to-do list. How long did those two eight pounders take and what was Lulu's temp? Thanks.
> 
> Griff



Griff, 
       These took about 10 hours.  I cooked these around 235* and  foiled around 165*, then pulled them off when the internal temp was around 208*.  I've done smaller chuck roasts before with good results, but not nearly as good as these.  These had a beautiful fat cap on them, which they do not typically have in a grocery store or warehouse store.  I got these from the butcher up the road.  I paid a bit more, but it was WELL worth the expense.  These cost $3.00 lb and the way they cut them as you can tell by the pic's looked almost identical to a butt!


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2006)

It all looked good Larry.
That's why you're on my team at SOTB. :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks great Larry.  Way to go.


----------



## kickassbbq (Feb 7, 2006)

*Wolfe Man*

Those are beautiful!!!!  I love pulled beef using Chucks.  I am on my way to the butcher shop and see if he can cut them leaving the fat on.
Thanks,
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Wolfe Man*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful!!!!  I love pulled beef using Chucks.  I am on my way to the butcher shop and see if he can cut them leaving the fat on.
> Thanks,
> Smoke On!!!!!
> ed



Ed these were the first chucks I've gotten that were cut like this!  THey looked just like butts!  Paid a bit more for them but well worth the addtional funds!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 8, 2006)

*Chuck for $3.00/lb?*

At $3.00/lb thought I'd try to Q one of those beasts. When I got to Safeway, they wanted $6.79/lb. Guess I'll have to wait for a sale!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Chuck for $3.00/lb?*



			
				DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> At $3.00/lb thought I'd try to Q one of those beasts. When I got to Safeway, they wanted $6.79/lb. Guess I'll have to wait for a sale!



HOLY MACKERAL!!!!  Try one of the wholesale stores or a local butcher.  That is EXTREMELY HIGH!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: nice job wolfe'y*



			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice job Wolfe'y... they look amazing. On my way to pik up a couple of roasts right now !!



Why thank ya kind sir!  Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2006)

Anybody ever done a 7-bone roast on their pit?
They are on sale here now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Anybody ever done a 7-bone roast on their pit?
> They are on sale here now.



I haven't, but I think Gary has.  Maybe he'll chime in.


----------

